# Windows Media Center & Direct TV



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Got a new computer (Vista OS, aarg) with MEDIA CENTER. If I connect my R-10 to the computer, you would think I could simply use my TIVO remote and watch TV through my computer. This "does" work, but it's verrrrry sloooooow in changing channels and otherwise responding.

If I try to use the Media Center Remote, IR Sensor, etc., etc., I can't get my R-10 to respond that-a-way. Why do I need the IR Sensor and "another" remote and all that other stuff?

Does anyone have insight on how to make all of this work? I would like to remove the TV from my desk (could use the extra room) and be able to view TV through my computer. Any help/suggestions would be appreciated. TIA

Janice


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't think the Media Center TV works with a directv receiver.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

MCE will handle any input from any receiver but the remotes can be difficult to setup. When I had my R15 hooked up I just used the R15 remote and bypassed the MCE remote.

The problem is the lag that's introduced in either the tuner or just the PC hardware/MCE. Hook a TV up to your R10 in addition to your PC. You'll see about a 3-5 second delay between the TV and PC. So when you press a remote command it takes a good 3-5 seconds before you see the response on the PC. I'm not aware of anyway to get around it.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Just out of curiousity, Media Center IS a DVR... why hook a dvr to a dvr?


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Apk ... Media Center is a DVR, true, but it doesn't get Direct TV without my Direct TV signal. I don't want to record thru MC or do anything else except just be able to "watch" TV and use my R-10. Guess I'll just have to live with the looooong delay in switching channels, etc.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Ah. OK. Hmm. So if you're using the r10 to change channels, and display the guide, etc, and the MCE is just staying tuned to one input, why not just use the r10's remote directly. Why worry about controlling MCE at all?

ApK


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I am using it directly, but going thru MCE makes using the peanut remote to the R-10 very, very slow. Is there any way to bypass MCE but still be able to see the TV picture on my screen (while I'm using other applications on the computer) and still be able to adjust the TV "size" on my monitor? I think to be able to force the TV screen screen into the corner of my monitor, I have to go through MCE.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Ah, now I'm getting it, and I understand what wolfpack is saying. I think he's saying this has nothing to do with the remote. You'd see the same lag if you pressed the front-panel controls on the r10.

Sounds like you're seeing the lag introduced by the MCE DVR's buffering.

Only way you'd be able to eliminate it is if there is way to 'turn off' the DVR feature on MCE so video is pumped through without buffering, or use different software to control your PC video input device...maybe the software provided by the video hardware manufacturer?

ApK


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Yes ApK, the lag is from the DVR software on the PC. Like what you notice between a DVR and non-DVR SAT receiver except much longer.

Finding some other software to interface with your tuner would be the route to go. If such a beast exists.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

You could try the ReplayTV software and see if it's any better. It's free to download a trial version. I dl'd it but my tuner died so I haven't tried it yet.


----------

